# Abnormal pap smear/ AGUS anyone?



## lorijds (Jun 6, 2002)

I just had my pap come back AGUS--which means abnormal glandular cells of unknown significance. So I'm having a colopscopy in July.

I know what all of this means clinically--I'm a nurse at a women's health clinic and birth center, for crying out loud. What I want to hear are PERSONAL stories of women who have had their paps come back with the AGUS diagnosis. What was the colpo and the biopsy like for you? Did everything come back normal? If not, what were the results and what treatment did you do?

I have crappy insurance, but at least the doctor's fees are waived for now (since it is the doc I work for who is doing the colpo). I'm not worried about the finiancial thing yet. I understand that many times the results are negative and usually not a big deal. But I have this nagging fear that it is something else. I haven't been at my healthiest lately. Over the last year my eating habits have worsened, I've gained about 15 pounds, and I don't exercise routinely. I can't help but worry that I have compromised my body.

I haven't told dh yet, because he'll just worry about it. I want to hear stories and get support from *women* who have experience with this.

Thanks ladies!

Lori


----------



## abac (Mar 10, 2005)

I did. I had the colposcopy and it came back with mild something-or-other (I forget), what used to be called pre-cancer cells (the least severe, stage 1.) I was schedualed to have them removed by laser treatment, but got pregnant a couple of weeks before the appointment. So, after pregnancy, I had a second colposcopy and it was all clear. My doctor told me that most cases clear up on their own, but women are routinely treated (cells removed) because of the risk associated if it progresses.

My sister had a LEAP treatment when she was 19 (some sort of freezing where they remove a "slice" of the cervix.) Her's had progresseed from stage 1 to stage 3 quite quickly. My cousin had lazer treatment at 19. Neither had problems with the treatment, but it did cause slight difficulties with delivery of their babies because of scar tissue


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

I only wish I had done more research when my Pap came back abnormal...

I was 19 and naive and took what the Dr. said as gospel truth...








Well, I got the biopsy and I believe it came back as SIL level 2 ??? wasn't the worst, but wasn't the most benign... My Dr. said I should have cryosurgery (where they freeze your cervix to kill the bad cells) and that was that- I scheduled it with this nagging feeling that maybe this wasn't the best option- but I talked to my mom and friends and some of them had it done and it was "no biggie" so I went ahead...

well, the cryo was the single most painful thing I have ever been through in my life (and I went through 20 hours of natural labor)...I even took a Xanax before it and it didn't help...

also, when I had my son my cervix had so much scar tissue on it that my cervix never would dilate fully and I had to push (it was effaced all the way) past it (ouch!)- had I been in a hospital I probably would have been sectioned because of my "failure to progress" normally due to the scar tissue

no one ever told me about these things...or the fact that 50% of these cases clear up on their own without surgery with a change in diet and going off birth control pills... the dr. was more than happy to renew my RX for the Pill...







: even though it has been shown to contribute to these abnormal cells...

anyway, there are more holistic things you can do first- get off the pill if you are on it, change your diet- lots of antioxidants- take supplements like Grapeseed extract, spend some time taking care of yourself emotionally and spiritually.

Dr. Christiane Northrup has a great section in Women's Bodies, Women's Wisdom about abnormal paps and alternative approaches...

good luck- don't let the Dr.s make you feel like surgery is the only way- our bodies have an amazing ability to heal if we treat it right


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I had an ASCUS abnormal pap at the initial pregnancy work-up. I go for a colpo in July but I have no intention of letting them treat it in a way that would affect my ability to give birth. DP and I plan on a big family.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

I went through this about 10 years ago. I had the LEEP procedure. It was pretty much painless. It was some pre-cancerous cells of unknown origin. Every pap since has come back normal. I've had two successful, easy pregnancies with labor and deliveries so easy that many women are jealous. My mw said that in her experience, the only effect this has had on pregnancy is that sometimes the cervix can dilate quickly. Not neccessarily a fast labor, but you could be at 1 for a long time then all of a sudden be at 10. That didn't happen with me though. I have that experience. Some women have said that OBs told them that the leep can cause the cervix to become incompetent and do cervical checks at every visit during pregnancy. I researched that and found no such evidence.

BTW, the LEEP removes the cells using electrical current. It isn't anything like freezing or cutting with a scalpel.


----------



## lorijds (Jun 6, 2002)

Thanks for the input Ladies.

I am not concerned about pregnancy and birth, since I am not having any more children (had a tubal ligation about 7 years ago). So I'm not on the pill, either. I don't smoke, don't engage in any other of the behaviours that put you at high risk except I don't get enough exercise--but this last week I've been good about running and bike riding and in general being a healthier person.

I think I will get some sort of immune booster type of vitamin complex, and I need to get more of my EPO. As far as my dietary changes go, I'm trying to eat several servings of fresh veggies and fruit every day, and complex carbs.

I know what my options are as far as treatment; I had a colposocpy and biopsy about 9 years ago, but didn't really know my options. I've done a bit of reading and researching, since I work in this field, so I'm pretty confident that I'll make the right decision for me. But I just always tend to address something very *clinically* and leave out the emotional part. I'm trying to honor that part by listening to your stories, and it has been very helpful and reassuring.

Thank you! I knew I could count of you.

Lori


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

I would demand another pap before moving on to other more invasive tests.


----------



## abac (Mar 10, 2005)

Sorry for giving misinformation about the LEEP procedure. My mistake.


----------



## Mom2baldie (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi Lori,

I have struggled with abnormal paps since 2001 ranging from ASCUS to HG-SIL to VAIN. I have had MANY colpos, biopsies and ECCs on my cervix and nothing was ever found, even though I continued to have abnormal pap smear results.

I went to several homeopaths and naturopaths for Tori (?) Hudsons treatment protocal, homeopathic remedies, vitamin and herbal suppositories and nutritional advice, which unfortunately didn't make much of a difference for me.

I have had a hard time the past few years with the fact that I am having to deal with this for so long, when I also dont smoke, take birth control pills or engage in risky sexual behavior.

Thankfully I never pursued any type of surgical procedure on my cervix because finally in Jan. of this year a new GYN found that my cervix is HEALTHY but the lesions were on my vaginal side-wall.

I had laser vaporization surgery on Feb. 25th and at my 1st follow up appt. recieved my FIRST NORMAL pap smear result since 2001! I am thrilled by the decision I made and the outcome and very relieved to not have to see another GYN for 3 whole months!

Good luck with your decision. I know you will make the one that is right for you.


----------



## *daciaperfect* (Aug 30, 2004)

i got an abnormal pap result 2 days before xmas of this year. i ended up getting a colp and found out it was CIS III. i went thru a LEEP at the begining of feb and found out it was spreading like wild fire. at the end of march, i had my much desired hysterectomy (i have a ton more gyno health issues that the hyster was my final blessing).


----------



## abac (Mar 10, 2005)

I just read that folate supplements were found to help reverse cervical dysplasia. I didn't know this before, but maybe that had something to do with mine clearing up. I was supposed to have laser treatment, but became pregnant. I was taking folate supplements for pregnancy and it cleared up by the time I delivered. Interesting.


----------



## lorijds (Jun 6, 2002)

VEERRRRRY interesting. Thank you very much for that hint! I'm going to do some supplementing with vit C; I'll at folate as well. I don't think it can hurt, and if it can help...great!

Lori


----------



## dove (Jun 13, 2005)

Can I add? I have had 2 episodes of abnormal paps over the years. They both seemed related to things going on in my life. The 1st was when I was with a boyfriend (looong term relationship, not just casual) and my intuition kept telling me he was cheating and he kept denying it and I could never seem to catch him, so he made me feel like I was crazy. 3 paps in a row showed abnormalities, each one worse than the last. Pap right after I dumped him was crystal-clear. Another six years of happy-paps followed. The next one was after my dad died, I was grieving, and even though colpo was discussed, i opted out, knew it was just a process for me. Been another 6-7 years of wonderful paps.








Definitely look at what s going on in your life, also the nutritional and supplementational suggestions above are excellent. Read Women's Bodies, Women's Wisdom (as suggested by Jen) if you haven't already. It is a great book!


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

I've had issues with this a couple of times. First in 2000 my pap smear came back ASCUS, but it had gone away by the follow-up appointment six months later. I had clear pap smears up until I got pregnant, then they were ASCUS again. This condition persisted until about 18 months after my son was born, I went to a new doctor and my pap smear came back clean.

It's very frustrating and they acted like it was the end of the world, to the point where the OB/GYN that delivered my son was sending me certified letters stating that I needed to come back in for a follow-up. I got annoyed with that office and went to another office with an even worse OB/GYN, but this time my pap came back clean.

In both cases, I didn't do a thing to fix the situation, it always fixed itself.


----------

